# Cheapest Fees SMSF platform?



## Amazon1234 (24 August 2017)

I am looking for the cheapest fees (including auditing fees) SMSF platform. I am not interested in investment advise. I would like to use Westpac as external broker but I do not want to use the SMSF platform (BT investment) offered by the same bank. Any advise? Thanks!


----------

